# Taxes...???



## Davis102583 (Dec 7, 2016)

So I have done plenty of research on taxes and have an ok idea how to handle it. But tips from those who have delta with it is in my opinion better than the general advice you find online. So does anyone have any advice? Also is this a market where drivers work together or not? Honestly I keep picturing sense from death race when I notice the driver next to me is an uber driver LMFAO.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Davis102583 said:


> So I have done plenty of research on taxes and have an ok idea how to handle it. But tips from those who have delta with it is in my opinion better than the general advice you find online. So does anyone have any advice? Also is this a market where drivers work together or not? Honestly I keep picturing sense from death race when I notice the driver next to me is an uber driver LMFAO.


Uber drivers on this board work together sharing information and that is about it. When you're on the road working other Uber drivers are your competition. What type of "advice" are you looking for tax wise?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Davis102583 said:


> So I have done plenty of research on taxes and have an ok idea how to handle it. But tips from those who have delta with it is in my opinion better than the general advice you find online. So does anyone have any advice? Also is this a market where drivers work together or not? Honestly I keep picturing sense from death race when I notice the driver next to me is an uber driver LMFAO.


If you read through the topics in this taxes forum you'll probably find the advice you seek. UberTaxPro and some other tax professionals give generously of their time and expertise to help the rest of us.
Tax season will be coming around soon and the discussions will heat up again.


----------



## Davis102583 (Dec 7, 2016)

Like estimating quarterly taxes to avoid penalty at the end of the year. Generally one would use the prior years income as a gauge in determining quarterly taxes however I have just started with uber. So should I just set aside a % of my income and if so should this be withheld from the total amount or of the amount I have after expenses?

I am finding the more I research the more it becomes clear that a tax pro will be needed and continuing on my own could land me in hot water.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Below is from another thread, but it lays out briefly the rules for quarterly tax payments. If you have withholding from another job you may not need to bother, as your profits from Uber driving, after deducting mileage, etc probably won't be that high. Be sure to keep a log of all business related miles, including those while available but no pax onboard.



Older Chauffeur said:


> The IRS requires quarterly payments from self employed taxpayers if they expect to owe $1000 or more and have no withholding to offset it. Please read below- emphasis mine.
> 
> From IRS.gov:
> *Estimated Taxes*
> ...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Below is from another thread, but it lays out briefly the rules for quarterly tax payments. If you have withholding from another job you may not need to bother, as your profits from Uber driving, after deducting mileage, etc probably won't be that high. Be sure to keep a log of all business related miles, including those while available but no pax onboard.


The way i understand it is...

If your not going to owe any taxes or owe less than $1000 (more uber drivers than seems to make any possible sense) you don't have to pay quarterly.

I myself make a payment once a month based on my taxable earnings for that month.


----------

